

App Engine SDK 1.3.5 - New Task Queue, Python Precompilation, and Blob Features - pufuwozu
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/06/app-engine-sdk-135-released-with-new.html

======
kljensen
The pre-compilation of python code appears to significantly decrease the time
required for cold starts. That's just great. Awesome team, awesome platform.

------
floodfx
Does anyone use AppEngine in production? I am not trying to troll but we've
have had pretty poor performance getting data out of their datastore. We only
have a couple operations apps running on it and I could not imagine running
anything that need to perform on GAE. BTW - We've had slowness in both Java
and Python...

~~~
melling
Is anyone using Java on GAE? I love Java in general but for web dev I never
found a great framework. Was considering learning Python/Django. However, the
one thing about Java is that I might be able to go with Scala and/or Clojure
at some point.

~~~
gtani
lift on GAE:

[http://distractable.net/coding/google-appengine-language-
per...](http://distractable.net/coding/google-appengine-language-performance-
comparison-followup/)

[http://groups.google.com/group/scala-
london/browse_thread/th...](http://groups.google.com/group/scala-
london/browse_thread/thread/4facf58a93026d68#)

------
riobard
Is Python pre-compilation just compiling to bytecode as in .pyc files, or is
it compiling to native code?

~~~
rbanffy
Most certainly to .pyc. Native code is the realm of a JIT runtime.

------
ibagrak
Still waiting for that full text search API. I believe the ticket was
'started' in October last year.
[http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=21...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=217)

~~~
joshu
why is this downvoted? i completely agree.

~~~
ibagrak
I didn't mean it as a complaint either.

Just to clarify: I am a pretty happy user of GAE. Full text search is one
thing that is missing from the feature set that could make my life as a GAE
developer a lot easier.

